# Forum > News > OC News >  We want you!

## KuRIoS

Yes that is correct, *We want you*, if you think that you are qualified to be a part of the *newsteam* on MMOwned. 

You have to be able to write well formulated English articles/reviews/interviews etc. on games, powerlevelling sites, betas and such. You got the idea. 

You will be undergoing a trial period where your articles have to be approved by a moderator before being posted to the public. However if you, overtime, prove to us that we can trust you, then you will be moved up in the hierarchy and most likely be on the moderation team with us as well. 

How can I apply?
Send a PM to KuRIos on why we should chose you to be a part of the news team here on MMOwned.

What could help?
Write a review on a game, set it up nicely with layout and such below your application.

*We hope to hear from you.*


It would also be a great opportunity for you to get closer to see what happens in the MMOwned Headquarters located somewhere in the middle east



On behalf of the staff team
*KuRIoS* - site Admin

_PS: We don't want any stupid answers in this post, so in other words, don't post unless you have something good and constructive to say._

----------


## Zoidberg

Nizzle da dizzle! 
Will think bout' it.

----------


## Uncontrolable

Good luck to ya'll. I might aswell consider it  :Wink:

----------


## JD

I'll think about it, I might be able to write some good stuff.

----------


## dejavu11

One thing I've seen a handful of different blogs/portals/sites/etc... do is allow all members to submit articles to the site. They go through moderation of course, but the good ones are published to the site. The advantage to this is a much larger contribution of articles with the obvious disadvantage being more work for the moderation team. Just a thought I figured I'd put out there.

----------


## KuRIoS

> One thing I've seen a handful of different blogs/portals/sites/etc... do is allow all members to submit articles to the site. They go through moderation of course, but the good ones are published to the site. The advantage to this is a much larger contribution of articles with the obvious disadvantage being more work for the moderation team. Just a thought I figured I'd put out there.


its in the idea  :Wink:

----------


## Manky

would mmowned be paying for the games we review? or would we do this out of pure good nature

----------


## Hellgawd

I would think out of 'Pure Good Nature'. Of course, this is MMOwned, who here has 'Pure Good Nature'? XD
I am interested in this, however.

----------


## KuRIoS

> would mmowned be paying for the games we review? or would we do this out of pure good nature


As many of you buys the new games as soon as they come out or have many games in stock, then we do not think that we need to buy the games for you, at this stage.

----------


## Cryt

*I would be very interested in doing this. Sending you a PM kuRIos*

----------


## Hellgawd

There we go KuRIoS, I have sent you a PM.  :Smile:

----------


## ~Jagris

pmed you.......

----------


## Mentol

I wrote a freakin long game review, right at the moment were finishing I got a blue screen. **** you Vista

----------


## Troys

let me put these english skills to use i need to prepare for next week it determines if i should be in english honors. ill pm once done

----------


## kennett

Um, what is MMowneds out look. What is the site exactly. I dont even remmeber registering for this thing. But i got an email so here i am. 

Anyone care to explain?

----------


## Whodini

Seems nice, cool idea. Just wondering will this part of the forum be rep restricted or Donators only?

Pming now

----------


## Verye

> Um, what is MMowneds out look. What is the site exactly. I dont even remmeber registering for this thing. But i got an email so here i am. 
> 
> Anyone care to explain?

----------


## Yamajee

I live in the middle east, let me go check out the building :P

----------


## Caliga

Hey i am on middle east where is your HQ?

----------


## Denial is Ok

*Nice photoshop...looks pretty good...sent a pm*

----------


## TheBluePanda

> Seems nice, cool idea. Just wondering will this part of the forum be rep restricted or Donators only?
> 
> Pming now


I guess accesable for everybody except leechers or something. It are just reviews. They don't contain any stuff that you won't find on other review sites... So shouldn't be to "rare", otherwise the section would die fast  :Smile: 
imo

----------


## Persian

I could help out if you need me. I reckon i'm qualified...
I can speak/write fluent english and all that...i'm in an english speaking country...
Might PM later though...

----------


## Errage

Whoever gets to writing the reviews, I'm sure as hell going to be adding reviews of my own, in a harsher, more "Zero Punctuation"-esque tone.

I may also wind up adding a few comments to the reviewers... Review...

----------


## Nartan

Ehm Cool :P Tbh this would help me save like 50$ a month ATLEAST . MMOwned is like the only place where they got true information. Game magazines always lie  :Frown:

----------


## KuRIoS

Thank you for all of your submissions  :Smile:  keep them coming  :Smile: 

The articles will, maybe, go on the frontpage so it will be open to all  :Smile:

----------


## Igzz

Nice, already sent you a PM  :Smile: .

----------


## teknomuffin

Just curious are there any benefits? I may consider it, and I am quite a good writer.

----------


## HeRog

> Just curious are there any benefits? I may consider it, and I am quite a good writer.


I think he said that if you prove yourself you will have the ability to publish your own news and could be made a mod. I would call those benefits.....

----------


## V DeadlySins V

nice place :P i will find it one day :P(Or not )

----------


## Xronis

I'm looking forward to sending an application in, I can write pretty well.
The only thing is that I can't think of any games to review. :\

----------


## Fault

Kurios, dont lie to the good people! We are not in the middle east, here is our true, never before revealed headquarters:

Yes, we are the justice league

----------


## Ket

Just a reminder, most game reviews we are looking for will be for FPSowned since new FPS games are always coming out. Obviously MMO game reviews is few and far between so mainly on MMOwned we are looking for articles on the games we cover be it model editing and emus, and news about WoW for example with commentary.

----------


## suran37

holy shit i didn't know mmowned had a building and shit

----------


## Tinky

> holy shit i didn't know mmowned had a building and shit


Made my day! D:

----------


## Bomber

Hehe Im so lucky! I got exclusive access to all the good games. :P Ill be doing an interview with the lead of a new game coming out so ill send you that when im done.

----------


## Medzii

To bad I have no job atm so there will not be so much game buying atm. So not many rewives from my side. =/

----------


## Igzz

Well, I sent in a WoW WotLK review, will that still count?

----------


## suran37

now i feel bad cause tinky is laughing at me, but i guess thats because the picture is fake  :Frown:

----------


## Hellgawd

I'm so stoked! I can't wait to hear the results of these.

----------


## Örpheus

Huh. This looks like an interesting opportunity. I might go for it.

----------


## GunMan

> now i feel bad cause tinky is laughing at me, but i guess thats because the picture is fake



MMOwned doesn't have a building. D:

But don't worry, the picture still looks realistic, so I can't blame you. /comfort  :Smile:

----------


## Obama

This is a great way to make MMOwned more open to people. And to attract a slew of blog readers.

MSN me if you want to be interviewed. [email protected] I have 3-4 spots left. You have to have a Xbox 360.

----------


## Igzz

Looks like WotLK review was good  :Smile: .

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Gratz Hellgawd and Igzz.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheBluePanda

Yea gz guys

----------


## JD

Would still like to apply for this, I play a lot of fps games so I would be of good help here I think.
Gz for igzz, Cush and Hellgawd btw  :Smile:

----------


## chaos2239

I actually want this but I'm not gonna try because íf I would be chosen (I sayd IF). I would probaly be to young and the MMOwned HQ would be to far for me to see and my parents probaly would not allow me to go there.

----------


## Igzz

Chaos, you've been here since november 2007, post more and you will become a contributor, a lot of great things there  :Smile: .

So the more you contribute, the better chance there is that you will be chosen.

----------


## Remus

lol. i love writing reviews and guides, hmm.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I actually want this but I'm not gonna try because íf I would be chosen (I sayd IF). I would probaly be to young and the MMOwned HQ would be to far for me to see and my parents probaly would not allow me to go there.


you DO know that the mmowned hq part was a joke, correct?

----------


## Hellgawd

Thanks alot Mea.Culpa!  :Smile:

----------


## dfk

> you DO know that the mmowned hq part was a joke, correct?


he meant mmowned will pay for your parents to go with you

----------


## EcHoEs

What you mean it isn't real?

----------


## KuRIoS

The 3 first ppl has been chosen, Hellgawd, Igzz and Cush. 
If you havent been chosen yet then dont be afraid , we are far from done  :Smile:

----------


## abaraikenshi

I think this will be a GREAT addition to MMowned, that is very awesome, and lik someone else mentioned, those bastards always LIE in their gaming mags.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Only 18's and up are allowed to work in the mmowned HQ

----------


## abaraikenshi

Heh, good thing I turned 19 two days ago.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Only 18's and up are allowed to work in the mmowned HQ


No that is in the red light basement of the HQ.

----------


## JD

KuR, I have send you a PM  :Smile:

----------


## abaraikenshi

I DO want to ask you this KuR, when/if we send you our message and you reply, are you choosing on the go or are you simply picking and choosing after you get so many?

----------


## xArbiterx

Sounds great, I love writing stuff.

----------


## Igzz

He did not send me a PM when I was chosen. You will know when you are chosen because your name tag will be diffirent.

----------


## abaraikenshi

Ah, okay, thanks Ig

----------


## Verye

> He did not send me a PM when I was chosen. You will know when you are chosen because your name tag will be diffirent.


Your user title doesn't quite fit. They should change it to like "MMOwned News Team Writer", I think that would fit.

----------


## Hellgawd

That's odd. My tag fits perfectly fine.. lawl.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Sent ya A PM Kur.

----------


## Kartio

> No that is in the red light basement of the HQ.


O.O



Anyway, nice idea. Now theres a site I could actually believe when it comes to game reviews.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Sent a PM to Kur. Hope he likes it. He prob won't... It's not about the PS3... jk  :Smile:  And Gz Cush.

----------


## Obama

PM sent, review of Halo 3.

----------


## wowmachackerz

Did only some people get the email saying "We Want You!"?

----------


## Igzz

I didn't get that. Maybe because you have it enabled in UCP, where it sends you an email of a new announcement.

----------


## Wizardhound

I wrote a review of WoW Pre TBC...I thought we were supposed to show our skills, not write a brand new video game review =(. It had like twelve paragraphs.

----------


## Verye

What do you mean Wizardhound? You're supposed to submit an application, and if he thinks you're good, he'll let you on the news team.

----------


## TheBluePanda

This is a very good idea ^^...Submitted 2 reviews :P Hope he likes it ...

----------


## KuRIoS

I wont be looking thru, nor reading, any reviews in the next week maybe two. Someone broke into my apartment last night and stole for 9000 US dollars worth. so that is my top priority to get that fixed asap with insurance and shit.

----------


## Lukas 45

Dont think i will come  :Frown:  Im still only 13 years old(Soon 14), and my english could be much bether  :Wink:

----------


## Weekday

Sent you a PM KuRIoS  :Wink:

----------


## abaraikenshi

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate luck. Lets go break that bastards legs, that will teach him to not f*ck with a huge group of gamers!

----------


## Denial is Ok

*Don't lie we all know that the MMowned HQ is is Corpus Christi, Texas
As a matter of fact I been there a lot of times...(the city)*

----------


## Opirity1

I can try!

----------


## Igzz

It was actually pretty easy, I'm used to writing reviews for games and such things. All you need is good grammar and organization skills. Include a lot of information.

P.S. Grats on   :Smile: .

----------


## JD

Igzz, I sent one aswell, I hope KuRIoS likes it once he gets the chance to see it  :Smile:

----------


## wowmachackerz

Hey Kurios, sent you a PM and a review on Call Of Duty 4

----------


## Sonic Waffle

I sent one in but I am not sure Kur got it... When you enter a username in the new PM page, do capitals matter? Btw, how's it going to find the theifs?

----------


## *ChAoS*

I just sent you an application too. Hopefully, you received it.

I also wish you luck in getting your stuff back. It stinks that people steal from others.  :Frown:

----------


## abaraikenshi

Yeah, when I sent mine in, there was nothing in my "Sent" folder, but he ended up getting it, sorry if I spammed you with it KuR, it was frustrated me XD. Good luck to everybody!

----------


## Remus

uh MMOKings is in corpus christi...... ur confused

----------


## Errage

Just by the way, it's not only KuRIoS reading the reviews you guys send in. If you send them to me, since KuRIoS will be absent for awhile for a good reason, I'll post them up for the Staff to read, as KuRIoS had been doing.

----------


## TheBluePanda

*Sends all his reviews to Errage*

----------


## KuRIoS

Reviews already sent to me does not need to be sent to errage, they have been dealt with. but as errage said, i will be somewhat absent next few weeks

----------


## TheBluePanda

I see... ^^

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

Ahh im so bad in English  :Frown:

----------


## JD

KuR, if I already send you one but I am not news corres (yet) is it not gunna happen anymore?

----------


## Meltoor

I've sent my submission to Errage  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KuRIoS

We have not looked through all the reviews so far rejected ones wont get told , but the ones we pick will and we will announce when we have those we need  :Smile:

----------


## Meltoor

How many free spot are we talking about approximately Kurios?

----------


## Adrenalin3

Just sent in my application, hopefully no one did the same review on the game I chose.

----------


## KuRIoS

about 2 or 3 more... we will be closing for applications tomorrow

----------


## abaraikenshi

So will you have your final people chosen tomorrow, or is there an approximation date?

----------


## m0rbidang3l

1. I will totally be a news correspondent.

2. Can I get some credit for the image I created?

----------


## KuRIoS

> 1. I will totally be a news correspondent.
> 
> 2. Can I get some credit for the image I created?


1: i already replied to your pm.

2. i already replied to your pm why bring it up here as well?

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> 1: i already replied to your pm.
> 
> 2. i already replied to your pm why bring it up here as well?



i posted here first, and then read the post thoroughly and pm'ed you like it said.

----------


## Ket

We got our first news team all set for now, so we will not be taking anymore applications for the moment. Thanks to all of those are put together applications as I know a lot of works goes into them. As we flesh things out and figure out what works and what is needed we will definitely let everyone know when there is any new openings.

Thanks again!

----------


## derek123

Nice picture lol new team imba cant wait to see what ye come up with

----------


## Forever

Where is that MMOwned building you promised me?  :Frown:

----------


## Obama

A private jet will be picking us up on Monday. Didn't you get the memo?

----------


## Forever

Will pick "us" up?
I want to fly alone or I leave the team!

----------


## Errage

> Will pick "us" up?
> I want to fly alone or I leave the team!



Yeah.... Solo's what you're used to.

----------


## Pewpew432

I just spent like 15 min watching KuRIoS' avitar.

----------


## wowbus

HAHa.i like it

----------

